# Here goes nothing...



## Stacyspy (Jul 5, 2016)

Since my hand injury occurred, I've used it as an excuse to not do my weekly market, and most of my craft fairs, preferring to just do the monthly community market at our Park (that I organize). But the one fall craft show I enjoyed doing also hosts a "Christmas in July" show, and this year, in order to participate in the fall one, you have to be at this one. Of course, I didn't know that until the first of July....sigh... So I will pack everything up and go...on this coming Saturday! Yes, 1 week to get myself together. At least it's indoors, and they supply tables and chairs, so that's good.
After all the not so positive posts I've seen, I'm kind of nervous about going. I will do the best I can, and like my Dad always said, I will hope for the best, and expect the worst.
*Scurries off to start labeling soap*


----------



## lsg (Jul 5, 2016)

Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 5, 2016)

Fingers crossed all goes well!


----------

